# Advice?



## mrmike (Aug 21, 2009)

I am former constable, and currently working for the IS3 govt program as a vehicle inspector at Naval Station Newport employed by Lockheed Martin.
We have received full training and certification in all areas such as cuffs, asp, level one pepper spray cert, weapons qualifications etc.
I was wondering if it is worth pursuing a career in law enforcement since we just found out we lost our funding effective oct 1st. I am 41 years old, and I know I am past the cut off age for civil service. I was looking for advice regarding non civil service towns in Massachusetts. Is anyone familiar with their hiring process?
Any advice would be greatly appreciated, I would like to find a small municipal department where i could go and work for 20 years.


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

Constable....I didn't even know they were trained in guns, spray, etc etc. I thought most them got on the job because they knew someone.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Getting into LE in Mass right now is very difficult, with the budget the way it is I think you may be better off in another state.


----------



## KNL86 (May 28, 2009)

from the research i have been doing i have found several town in ct that are hiring


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

mrmike said:


> I am 41 years old, and I know I am past the cut off age for civil service.


 For the record, you are only past the cutoff age in municipalities that *are not *pension reform. My dept. has had plenty of guys get on +32.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

Sorry to hear that you are getting laid off... now is a tough time to get on the job here, especially without a Mass academy. Good luck.


----------



## mrmike (Aug 21, 2009)

thanks for the inpout so far, 
constables are not qualified in anything, i was certified by the us navy for this position, just for clarification purposes.
is there any way to find a list of civil service municipalities who are not pension reform?
and what departments in ct are you referring to that may also be hiring?
i considered applying to dod, but the open continuos posting has been modified to a "status only" posting. this means you cant apply unless you are current or former govt (gs) employee.
does anyone have any knowledge of rhode island departments that may be hiring? or what their process may be?
thanks all for your feedback, it is much appreciated.

mike


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Mike, 

You sound sincere, but in these times it doesn't matter your age requirement or not Civil Service is out of the question at this junction. Focus on non-civil service and I would recommend looking into other states that are actually actively hiring. Also with your backround you should look into a federal LE job.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Sounds like you have a good job now.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

mrmike said:


> thanks for the inpout so far,
> constables are not qualified in anything, i was certified by the us navy for this position, just for clarification purposes.
> is there any way to find a list of civil service municipalities who are not pension reform?
> and what departments in ct are you referring to that may also be hiring?
> ...


Rhode Island is in the same if not worse shape than Ma in terms of police hires with budget problems etc. For the timebeing, you might want to look into opportunities with armed private secuirty companies such as MVM Inc. I believe they have a good reputation and its good for the resume.


----------

